# Preventing Amazon Music Prime Timeout?



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

only one reason why i di use Amazon Music Prime is because i like to play music overnight when sleepin, you cant do thst with this AMP. Be ause after about 2 or 3 hours of inactivity it shuts off saying that it has been in active would you like to continue?” i looked in setting to see if theres a way to shut it off but theres not. Is this just part of the free version?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Supposedly there is a setting in the app but there has been complaints about it. Mostly that it's not there even though an Amazon employee said it is. I can check my wife's later to confirm.

Best guess, it's due to licensing and plan? This is from a Reddit post that makes some sense



> For Prime, they need to pay based on the length of customers' listening whereas for Unlimited, they just need to pay based on the monthly subscription fee. Therefore, it is in Amazon's best interest to limit Prime customers' listening when they might have just left the music on and may not be actually listening.


so for a free account I can see why. Just like with Spotify free accounts have a commercial every 2-3 songs.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Ironic, i can stream free Spotify all night but with ads, with free Amazon Music, there are no ads, but you cant stream all night… 🙄 decisions, decisions! 🤷 
FINE! Ill just get rid of both put in a radio app and just put on some some choice CDs on my ipad and stream Netflix and Amazon Prime Video on my safari and empty out that cache every month and sign back in every month to keep the storage memory stable… UUUGH i need a 64GB in a bad way… but theyre just too expensive 😩😩😩


----------

